# Looking for SSCX Disc Frame Suggestions



## GasX (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to build up a SSCX Disc bike for cross season. Unfortunately, the two leading candidates are out of the running. The latest on the Traitor Crusade is that it will not be available until possibly October, and the On-One Dirty Disco is no longer listed on the US distributor's website.

I am set on getting a disc bike which drastically narrows the field. The only other candidate I can find is the Civilian Le Roi Le Veut D'Lux which looks like a nice fit albeit quite heavy given it has a carbon fork and is approximately the same weight as the steel fork Traitor.

Any other suggestions?

I'd actually consider custom but for the fact that I want to have the bike built up and shaken down by the end of the month.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

FANATIC 'CX2' Disc

plus 

Eccentric Shop « BEER Components


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

A chinese carbon frame for a chino-cross bike?


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

tednugent said:


> A chinese carbon frame for a chino-cross bike?


Damn, they snaked my paint design.  Also, not to take away from the marketing effort, but that Fanatic 'CX2' is also marketed direct from China and can be ordered from Dengfu with custom paint for nearly half the price.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Pricey but has discs and can take a belt.

Spot Brand Bicycles » Product Page » Mod Disc SS

And then there's this one, which I know nothing about except it is a steel sscx bike with disc brakes

Raleigh Bicycles Furley


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Second the BEER EBB. I have one on my MTB, and it's the bee's pajamas. Or something.

Los


----------



## karbabay (Aug 1, 2013)

I have one on my MTB, and it's the bee's pajamas. Or something.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

GasX said:


> I want to build up a SSCX Disc bike for cross season. Unfortunately, the two leading candidates are out of the running. The latest on the Traitor Crusade is that it will not be available until possibly October, and the On-One Dirty Disco is no longer listed on the US distributor's website.
> 
> I am set on getting a disc bike which drastically narrows the field. The only other candidate I can find is the Civilian Le Roi Le Veut D'Lux which looks like a nice fit albeit quite heavy given it has a carbon fork and is approximately the same weight as the steel fork Traitor.
> 
> ...


What size?


----------



## sscx (Feb 5, 2012)

Genesis Bikes - Day 01 Discs?
Other non-disc options at sscx.me

But any disc frame should do if you looked at the On-One DD (I've built that one as a SS CX bike)


----------



## GasX (Jul 7, 2013)

88 rex said:


> What size?


something in the neighborhood of 55cm


----------



## GasX (Jul 7, 2013)

sscx said:


> Genesis Bikes - Day 01 Discs?
> Other non-disc options at sscx.me
> 
> But any disc frame should do if you looked at the On-One DD (I've built that one as a SS CX bike)


I haven't seen a way to get the Genesis as a frame but I will look again.

As fr your Dirty Disco - I love how it looks. My big challenge with a vertical drop-out bike is that I want to use the White Industries Double Double cranks so I can run a dingle speed. That would require a square taper eccentric bottom bracket which as far as I can tell does not exist...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

GasX said:


> I haven't seen a way to get the Genesis as a frame but I will look again.
> 
> As fr your Dirty Disco - I love how it looks. My big challenge with a vertical drop-out bike is that I want to use the White Industries Double Double cranks so I can run a dingle speed. That would require a square taper eccentric bottom bracket which as far as I can tell does not exist...


Then do an eccentric hub instead, like the WI.


----------



## karl_27376 (Apr 25, 2005)

krisdrum said:


> Then do an eccentric hub instead, like the WI.


+1 for the WI Eccentric ENO hub, then you can use practically any frame you want. I rode one SSCX for two seasons and 30 races. I found the trick to get good chain tension was a little light pressure from a 19mm cone wrench to rotate the wheel back/forward, then tighten the 6mm bolts in a couple stages, and you're good to go.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

GasX said:


> something in the neighborhood of 55cm


Hmmmm......mine may be a hair too big. It's a 56 cm top tube. It's currently in the jig though so won't be complete for another 2 weeks at least (including powdercoat). True Temper S3 head tube, seat tube, seat stays, chain stays and KVA stainless top and down tube. Paragon Rockers. All silver fillet brazed. Internal rear routing. No braze-ons at all. Fork will be Wound Up with anodized black parts. Pure SS CX race bike. 

If you are in any way, shape or form interested just give me a shout. It was to be my display and race bike but I can always make another for myself.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

How about the Crusade? 

http://www.traitorcycles.com/2013/Bikes_Crusade.cfm?Token={ts_2013-08-05_13:52:14}-afdc476afc9d9b2f-1E2B31E0-0C6D-9567-6713F077C052F221


----------



## GasX (Jul 7, 2013)

Corndog said:


> How about the Crusade?
> 
> http://www.traitorcycles.com/2013/Bikes_Crusade.cfm?Token={ts_2013-08-05_13:52:14}-afdc476afc9d9b2f-1E2B31E0-0C6D-9567-6713F077C052F221


Read the OP.

It's not going to be available until at least October.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Hmmmm......mine may be a hair too big. It's a 56 cm top tube. It's currently in the jig though so won't be complete for another 2 weeks at least (including powdercoat). True Temper S3 head tube, seat tube, seat stays, chain stays and KVA stainless top and down tube. Paragon Rockers. All silver fillet brazed. Internal rear routing. No braze-ons at all. Fork will be Wound Up with anodized black parts. Pure SS CX race bike.
> 
> If you are in any way, shape or form interested just give me a shout. It was to be my display and race bike but I can always make another for myself.



Just an FYI....pre-powder, this frame weighed in at 1636g. Could have been lighter had I not went with internal routing.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

ms6073 said:


> Damn, they snaked my paint design.  Also, not to take away from the marketing effort, but that Fanatic 'CX2' is also marketed direct from China and can be ordered from Dengfu with custom paint for nearly half the price.


Which model?


----------

